# Solved: TCP/IP Not Enabled



## robison157c (Apr 11, 2005)

I have 2 comps hooked together with a crossover cable. They were talking and sharing files just fine. Recently both stopped seeing each other on the network. My main computer has Windows Xp pro with service pack 2. I found out in the "Network Connections" on my main unit there are three connections. One is Network Bridge, if I run "repair this connection" it goes thru fine. The other 2 are "Local Area Connection" and "1394 Connection". When I try to run "repair this connection on them it comes back with "TCP/IP Not Enabled". Anybody know how to enable them. I've tried running "Network Wizard" with no success.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

If you are just connecting 2 PCs via a cross-over cable then you have no need for a Network Bridge (and the 1394 is a red-herring as far as networking them is concerned). You need a Local Area Connection on each PC (I don't know why you have two, but probably each time you run Network Wizard it creates another one).

As you've already found (?) on XP under either

Start / Control Panel / Network Connections 
or 
My Network Places / View Network Connections 

and then under "LAN" or "High-Speed Internet" you should find the icon for the connection, e.g. Local Area Connection. If you get one working (as per below), get rid of the other!

Select and Right Click, select Properties. On the General tab, part way down is the list of items the connection uses. This should include at least:

Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).

If you haven't got this last you need to install it (though it should be there by default in XP).

Select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), Select Properties. If you had a router set up as the DHCP server then it is simplest to ensure that the adaptor/connection on each PC is set to "Obtain IP address automatically". Thus the PC picks up its IP address from the router. But in your case just manually enter IP details on each PC.


----------



## robison157c (Apr 11, 2005)

The IP details on both comps as far as I can tell haven't been changed. The only change is my Local Area Connection says it is not enabled. The Network Bridge connection is the only one with a General tab that shows:

Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).

Should I delete all my connections and install the "Local Area Connection" again? Would those 3 then show up in "Local Area Connection" ? Or should I just delete all my connections and then run Network Wizard again? I've not had good success with the wizard. I've run it; it then says all is set to go but things still don't work. I'm not sure why my network stopped working, I didn't change any of the values. One day it was working and the next it wasn't.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd be inclined to Enable one of the "Local Area Connection" icons, check that it has the three items I listed earlier and Disable the "Network Bridge" connection and give that a try. Generally I avoid the Network Wizard on the grounds it's a PITA!


----------



## robison157c (Apr 11, 2005)

That's part of the problem. I don't know how to enable my other network connections. The only one that shows

Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).

is the one labled Network Bridge. The others show none of those. They just refer me back to the Network Bridge. You're right about Network wizard. I've found it to be about as useful as used toilet paper.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

On right clicking the "Local Area Connection" icon there is a Disable/Enable item as the first (?) item in the list. Ditto the "Network Bridge". 
On the "Local Area Connection" select Enable. On the Network Bridge select Disable.

If the three items:

Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

are missing you should be able to use the "Install" button to add them to the connection.

Failing that there should be a "Make New Connection" facility under "LAN" or "High-Speed Internet" so you can use that to make a new "Local Area Connection".


----------



## robison157c (Apr 11, 2005)

First, let me thank you for all your attempts to help me. I really appreciate it. We must be looking at two different screens. When I open my "Network Connections"; I see two areas. One has my Dial up connection listed, and in the other I see the Local Area Connection, the 1394 connection and the Network Bridge. If I right click on any of them, I only see a "Disable" in the box. There is no "Enable". Not even in gray. And, under properties, Network Bridge is the only one that shows

"Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).".

Also with those three is "QoS Packet Scheduler". What is that for?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

I think you've just confirmed that what you're looking at is the same screen I'm looking at for Local Area Connection, the 1394 connection and the Network Bridge (because that's where mine are too). Ditto Dial-up Networking section.

You see only "Disable" because you are already in the "Enable" state; thus if you select "Disable" you'll disable that connection (and "Disabled" should appear in the Status Column) and if you re-display now with right click then in the menu you will only see "Enable"!! Select "Enable" to re-enable.

If you Local Area Connection icons don't have the three items
"Client for Microsoft Networks 
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks 
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).".

you should be able to use the Install button to add Client, Service or PRotocol components as necessary. Alternatively use "Make New Connection"

QoS: see http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...elp/a9b9d7f3-ff08-4c49-b8a7-b92e9ce08010.mspx. See under "Overview". You don't actually need it.


----------



## robison157c (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, it took some doing, but I think I got my network back. I disabled all my connections. Tried running the make new connection, ran into a problem. Enabled my "Local Area Connection", retried new connection. This time it went thru. Put in my IP address, and bingo there it was. Thank you tres much. Give yourself a pat on the back for me and even a hug and kiss if you fell like it.


----------

